

Startup Bootcamp at MIT: streaming live via Justin.TV - grinich
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/?s2010

======
pkaler
What's up with the Party Poker pop under ads? Seems like short term focus on
revenue over long term brand damage. Sure, this year Startup Bootcamp is only
available on Justin.tv. But in the future, I'm more likely to go to UStream or
Youtube or anywhere else if video is available there.

~~~
zaidf
They gotta make money somehow, ya know? Streaming video is not the cheapest
thing.

Though I do think it would be cool to have a no-ad price. Would you pay a buck
to watch the same broadcast without ads?

~~~
kd5bjo
We do. $10/month gets you a pro account that removes the ads.

------
muhfuhkuh
Bob Metcalf is speaking now. Nothing like technology startup advice and Q&A
with the co-creator of Ethernet. I love that icons and legends of the industry
are still living to tell their tale.

~~~
evo_9
So is Bob Metcalf over the whole internet is going to implode on itself idea
he was somewhat obsessed with in the past?

I don't mean this as a snide comment but really, honestly, did he change his
mind, and if so what made him reconsider?

Obviously his credentials add a lot of weight to those kinds of comments,
though at the time I have to admit it left me scratching my head.

------
thesethings
Thanks for organizing this, and streaming it. A friend and I are watching some
of the talks from Portland, Oregon.

Sidebar: the intro mix before the first speaker (Chris Wanstrath ) was perfect
for the event. Groovy/dubby, but subtle. We were going to skip through it, but
actually listened to all 50 minutes.
<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/269855690>

~~~
grinich
Glad you enjoyed it.

I believe the intro music was Thievery Corporation.

------
bconway
I went with my wife and a friend (developer). We had a great time, there were
a lot of exciting speakers. The only thing I would suggest in the future is to
either spread it out over two days (probably not possible) or to cut down on
the number of speakers (tough, I know). Moving through so many 30-minute
presentations felt like a sprint, and we were having a hell of a time
discussing what we saw afterward because so many talks had jumbled together.
Still a great time, though, thanks to all involved!

------
brlewis
My notes and pictures are up: <http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-
startup/2010-09-11>

I repeat names a lot in the captions because each photo also has its own web
page.

------
jcnnghm
This was a great event. My business partner and I came in from out of town to
check it out. Almost every talk was great, lots to learn. Chris Wanstrath had
some great insights into viral growth, Bob Metcalf was very funny and produced
some wonderful advice, George Bell started Shark Week, And Kiva's video has me
totally convinced that you can distill something complex very effectively with
a simple demo video. Watch their demo video, the technology rocks. Never been
to anything like this before, great experience.

------
aaronzinman
Hacker news mentioned :)

